# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Reponse  mon message de Bienvenue !

## erthoHaiti

Bonjour a toute l'quipe Forum du club des dveloppeurs et IT Pro.

Je tiens a vous feliciter sincerement de ce travail au sein de la communaute web et aussi vous remercier de m'avoir accepte a etre membre de ce super forum.
Je crois que je serai en mesure de respecter tous les engagements et les principes du forum tout en esperant que vous m'aiderez, avec moins de difficultes, a concretiser mon objectif.
Merci.

Ertholin Ulysse,
Etudiant en Sciences Informatiques,
A l'Universite INUKA, Port-au-Prince, Haiti.

----------

